# RC monster tank



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I don't know if anyone has been following this GREAT thread on RC... but I am now going to post it as it is part of my inspiration for my next tank  ... hopefully.

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=689929&perpage=25&pagenumber=1

The thread is long, but you can skim the pics


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

all I can say is WOW!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

O h my freakin god, i want that! lol that is at a lost for words., words can't describe it, if it was a women i'd marry it!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> O h my freakin god, i want that! lol that is at a lost for words., words can't describe it, if it was a women i'd marry it!


LMAO - so you like it, huh?? LMAO It is awesome that is for sure!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

That tank is amazing!!! Thanks for sharing :-D


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm in awe. That thing is ridiculous, I want to steal it from him.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

That is totally an amazing system. Brilliant!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)

holy crap. that is the coolest thing ever. id kill for a tank like that!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

sweet tank, if i had a tank that big i'd make it FW because I'm not very fond of SW fish. It's still amazing


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

fishn00b said:


> I'm in awe. That thing is ridiculous, I want to steal it from him.


hehehhe, it would take all of us to carry it out..


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Absolutely Amazing!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Aww I dont know what im lookinfg for!!!! I just get this huge list of things and Months when I click the link.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You obviously haven't seen this tank 

http://www.oregonreef.com/sub_upgrade.htm


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

My god. That thing is jaw dropping.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

WOW!!! I want one!!!


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Georgia Peach said:


> hehehhe, it would take all of us to carry it out..



Well now that you offered.... who's house are we gonna keep it at :-D


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

That is crazy! All of that equipment for just a few fish.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Shaggy said:


> That is crazy! All of that equipment for just a few fish.


A FEW FISH!!! theur are countless life forms down to every single polyp of coral and peice of liverock, plus if you didn't notice he has a giant clam(s) in the tank to.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

fishn00b said:


> Well now that you offered.... who's house are we gonna keep it at :-D


My great room is about 40 feet long, 20 feet wide - we can keep it here! :mrgreen: 

BOY, dont I wish! LMAO


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

though oregon's reef is awesome... this one makes it look like a fish bowl. I like how he had enough restrain NOT to overstock the thing... his acroporas are beautiful, and larger than most people's at only 5 months old. His filtration system is unique too, using a lot of sponges in another tank to filter it as well as other ways. Plus the sheer size put most public aquariums sw reef to shame 15'X5'X3'!!! Mind you, this guy is in no way, rich.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

1.25-1.5" acrilic isn't cheap to say the least. It's amazing he has something that huge


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Wow, I would love that monster tank. How would you clean something that big? Did it say how many gallons it is? His water bill must be massive.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

1700 gallons. pretty sweet.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

4 hours just to clean the glass... I'd be in heaven...


----------

